# Honens 2015



## BlackKeys (May 12, 2015)

Anyone here followed the Honens piano competition/festival earlier this month in Calgary, Alberta?
I had the privilege of making a trip down there and was ecstatic when Italy's Luca Buratto won.

Share your thoughts! If you haven't heard of it, please watch some performances, they are fantastic - http://www.honens.com/


----------

